# Need advice for starter loft



## Chocheemeringue (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm almost hesitant to ask for help because you all seem to have fantastic lofts. I'm in the process of planning out a racing loft for my father. Unfortunately neither of us is very handy so the plan is to order a shed and convert it into a respectable loft. 

The size of the loft will likely be 12x16 or 10x18. Don't ask me why I picked those two sizes but they seem to provide enough space so we won't have to expand the loft too soon. 

Now, my question is how many sections should I have in the loft? One for breeders, one of young birds and one for old birds? Should the old birds be divided into hens and cocks? And how much space should each section provide for the birds?

Any help would be appreciated. Ideally each section would be accessible from the entrance so my father wouldn't have to pass through one section to get to another. That's why this is so difficult because I can't seem to fit all these sections into the shed dimensions.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hi there and welcome to PT
building a loft is fun as long you have the rigth Equipment like a Miller Saw and a hand power saw a level and a rafter Square , wood panel remember come in diff thickness but the same lengh and width 4 feet by 8 feet so work around those number so you dont have to do alot of cutting, so the 12 by 16 you dont have to do any cutting only for window doors , 10 by 18 you have to cut the like 4 panel in half , here a great link http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm to start you off with to give you a idea how to and plans, draw it first on paper or down load a free software for building like this awesome little software call sketchup http://www.sketchup.com/ , we have pros here that could give you great advice so just ask we here to help one another to keep our hobby going . good luck and we love pictures so take some while you are building your loft,also show us your plan before you make it , good luck!! 

oyea you could check my album out it show some sketch and how i was buidling my loft http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I let my old Cocks live in the breeding loft year round with a removable divider to separate the hens in the winter. Racers are separated old bird room and young bird room. Winter, racers, cocks one side hens in the other. I get along OK, but you can never have enough room. Room in the racer lofts for a few nest boxes help also. Just my opinion, listen to everyone and out do us all!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chocheemeringue said:


> Hi everyone. I'm almost hesitant to ask for help because you all seem to have fantastic lofts. I'm in the process of planning out a racing loft for my father. Unfortunately neither of us is very handy so the plan is to order a shed and convert it into a respectable loft.
> 
> The size of the loft will likely be 12x16 or 10x18. Don't ask me why I picked those two sizes but they seem to provide enough space so we won't have to expand the loft too soon.
> 
> ...


You can have a section to put the hen birds when ever you wish to give them a break from breeding.
Need not be part of the loft but you should have at least a couple of cages isolated from the loft for sick birds, so that they can be separated from the other pigeons and treated.
You have not mentioned about the flooring, keep it as dry as possible protected from rain and also from draft.
Happy moments ahead, enjoy


----------



## Chocheemeringue (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks guys. i'm most likely going to purchase a 12x16 from an Amish shed company. will add the following:

1. Ridge vent
2. Extra windows leading out to aviaries
3. Transom-like windows above the regular windows to serve as a landing board/entry for the flyers
4. Pressure treated flooring. 

My one question to all of you is.........in your loft, do you put down additional plywood flooring that can be removed and changed every few years? I'd hate for the original plywood floor to rot and be forced to replace the whole loft.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

dude becareful with the treated boards they are dangerous to any kind of pets, i mean it 
still think you should build you own loft not buying one already made


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have treated wood all over in my lofts and never had a problem. I think years ago they used arsenic or something that would harm animals, but I think they use something different now. If you are not good at carpentry I would buy a shed and convert it. You will have a nicer loft when your done. I don't understand why everyone says don't buy a shed everyones loft is a basic shed of some kind even if they built it.Take away the aviarys and most lofts look like a shed.


----------



## Chocheemeringue (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Shadybug. Your loft pictures look amazing. I only wish I had half the talent that you have. If I tried to build a loft, it would probably crash down on my father's birds within 2 weeks. 

So pressure treated plywood flooring is something that I shouldn't install? The pigeons will most likely have direct contact with this floor, since we are not able to construct a slatted floor like Shadybug's. 

I just don't want to have to replace the plywood floor after a few years from water damage and/or rotting from the droppings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

On the bottom of my old loft, I used regular plywood and glued a piece of that thin plastic wall covering for bathrooms you get at Lowes that is smooth on one side and has little dimples on the other. I took rough sand paper and sanded the dimple side so the glue would stick and glued it down smooth side up. Its been ok for over 5 years now one winter the water spilled and froze on the floor I used a flat barn shovel to scrape it up and it never hurt it. use construction adhesive to glue it down the kind that doesn't melt plastic and cut it with a saw or tin snips. The dropping dry fast and scape off easily, silicon around the edges so moisture doesn't get under it.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

My lofts have plywood floors that I painted with porch paint , works just fine. I'd suggest an entry door that opens into a small hall way the length of the building rather than exterior doors into each section. Sliding doors that open into each section (makes it easy to herd birds around and you can even use the hall way as a section if need be). You'll basically have the three groups of birds you mentioned but there will come a time when you need to divide each group, especially the breeders and OBs. There's always more than one way to skin a cat! I might go with the 10x18.


----------

